# Hornady Lock-N-Load Auto Charge Powder Dispenser instructions



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I received one of these for Christmas and had very mixed results, the granulated powders were very messy and very inaccurate. The instructions provided with the owners manual were very limited, but I had read reviews before hand that there are more instructions on how to make it much more accurate. I finally stumbled upon those instructions here. Mine works spot on about 95% of the time now. Overall, I really like it, much quicker than throwing the charge and having to adjust it several times. If you have one, I think you will find that this makes it much better, two different things you can adjust, but the second one resets every time you turn it off.
http://www.hornady.com/assets/files/LNLAutoCharge-TrickleSpeedAdjustment.pdf


----------

